# Pit Boss is going PID and WiFi for 2020...



## RCAlan (Dec 15, 2019)

It looks like Pit Boss is going PID and WiFi for 2020...  https://pitboss-grills.com/platinum-series

It was just a matter of time and a very smart business decision on their part for the tech upgrades.  You either keep up with the competition or become a after thought.   If they keep their prices for the Platinum Line below the competition, I believe it’s going to be a very interesting 2020 for potential pellet grill shoppers.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm not surprised by this move at all.

I guess they have decided to stop trying to promote  the "wild temperature swings are actually good because they  result in more smoke" sales pitch.

Looks like Camp Chef is doing the same thing.  Going PID.

Nobody wants to spend the better part of a thousand dollars for a pellet grill only to have temperatures bouncing all over the place.

Many people no doubt, want true "set it and forget it" capability at some of these price points that these items sell at.  I suspect that fewer customers are buying into the sales gimmick  that wild temperature swings are a "feature" as opposed to a shortcoming.

Kudos to the manufacturers for recognizing this and giving customers what they want in a marketplace which is becoming more and more competitive.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 16, 2019)

The swings are what produce more smoke vs them staying at a set temp, the lower temps create more smoke . No matter the truth of some things $ follows the numbers in any business imo


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 16, 2019)

No doubt, dollars dictate.  They’re in a competitive market. 

And by making this move, it also appears, or  seems to indicate,   that they probably aren’t too worried about an overwhelming majority of prospective customers, repeat  or second time pellet grill purchasers,  critics and reviewers   being able to discern what, if any difference there may be in taste between bbq cookeded on a pellet grill with wide temp swings vs bbq  cooked on a pellet grill with tight temperature control.


----------



## mustardsauce (Dec 17, 2019)

I like this change, but will be very interested to see how much their price goes up.  I think it would be a mistake to get up into the Traeger price points.


----------



## mustardsauce (Dec 18, 2019)

I did a little digging, and the rumor I've heard is they will be $799.  That's a little steep.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 18, 2019)

You think?

Sounds pretty reasonable for what you get.

A PID controller with 4 temp probes.  Apparently with WiFi, Smart phone app, quick ash cleanup.


----------



## mustardsauce (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't think it's unreasonable for what it is compared to the competition, but I just think that a $799 premium pellet with that tech is probably a stretch for Pit Boss.    Once you get over a certain price point, I think prestige or brand rep plays a factor in the purchase.   At $800, you're in Traeger, Rec Tec territory.  I feel like Pit Boss's appeal is that it's mostly as good as that other stuff, but at 1/2 the price.  I could be wrong though, and maybe folks will go crazy for the specs.  That control panel does look pretty slick


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 18, 2019)

Time will tell on the price point.  Since the Platinum Line will be sold exclusively at Walmart first... and the reach that Walmart has for potential customers, I can see them initiating a price point way below it’s true value.   The PB Austin XL which was exclusive to Walmart cost $499.00, but if you look on their website, their other similar Pellet Grills were sometimes $300.00 dollars more then the Austin XL, for pretty much the same grill.  If the starting price is $799.00 with all the tech and upgrades, I think that’s a fair price...  but it wouldn’t surprise me if the price was actually a little bit  lower then that...  2020 is just around the corner, so we’ll soon find out.  The Pit Boss line of pellet grills are made by the Danson Corp. which also makes the Louisiana Grills as well.  I think the Danson Corp. is selling a whole lot more Pit Boss Grills then Louisiana Grills, so the Pit Boss Platinum Line doesn’t surprise me at all. If I had known earlier about the Platinum Line coming on Jan. 2020...  I probably would’ve gotten it instead of doing all the upgrades to my Austin XL...  At the end of the day though, all of my upgrades and mods  I’ve done are solid and I couldn’t be happier.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 18, 2019)

It’s going to be a very interesting 2020 indeed for future Pellet Grill shoppers...  The PB Platinum Series LockHart Pellet Grill.  Just a glimpse...



And the KC COMBO...  


I might have 3  pellet grills in 2020... 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mustardsauce (Dec 19, 2019)

I like that griddle insert.  I love cooking on flat tops, but don't want a dedicated grill that does _only_ that.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 19, 2019)

I have 36" griddle and a Weber gas grill so the addon grill is not wanted by me but others not as lucky may like it. it would free up a small patio so its good to have choices.


----------



## meskc (Dec 25, 2019)

Just found this.


----------



## meskc (Dec 25, 2019)

In hope they get some info out on the Lockhart version. I am interested in that one.


----------



## meskc (Dec 27, 2019)

Was able to find some pictures of the Lockhart version. Really like the look of it.


----------



## meskc (Jan 1, 2020)

The new pit boss platinum grill are out. They are $747.00. https://pitboss-grills.com/platinum-series


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jan 1, 2020)

meskc said:


> The new pit boss platinum grill are out. They are $747.00. https://pitboss-grills.com/platinum-series



Good to see Pit Boss step it up a notch. Seems like a feature rich setup. If it’s reliable, accurate  and durable too, then it’s a sure winner.

Still don’t know why they didn’t just go WiFi and instead went Bluetooth.    If you’re going this hard on the features then why not go all out?


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 2, 2020)

I guess time will tell...  If their Bluetooth setup has been throughly tested and everything works as designed, then I would think no one is going to complain.   WiFi and Bluetooth both have their pros and cons...  WiFi to Me would’ve made more sense as well, but if it works, then that’s all that matters in the end.  That $747.00 price tag for each Grill is great considering all that’s being offered and the features of each one.  Can’t wait for the reviews to start pouring in on all the Forum sites in the coming months as well.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mearm (Jan 3, 2020)

SlowmotionQue said:


> You think?
> 
> Sounds pretty reasonable for what you get.
> 
> A PID controller with 4 temp probes.  Apparently with WiFi, Smart phone app, quick ash cleanup.


What actually is a PID controller?
The Pit Boss website does not define it.  https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit-Boss/Grills/combos/kc-combo-platinum-series
I love my PB Pro 820, but you are sounding like a marketer for Pit Boss.


----------



## txdvr (Jan 4, 2020)

I just had an add come up about the Pit Boss Platinum Lockhart model.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 4, 2020)

Mearm ...  Here’s a good read about PID and Non PID Controllers.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pid-controller-or-non-pid-controller.268760/

They both have their benefits, but for Rock Solid temp control, then the best option would be the PID Controller setup.   Non PID Controller Pellet Grills are design to have temp swings to  help produce more smoke, the down side  is that many Owners would complain about wild temp swings..  Sometimes over 100* degrees from what the actual set temp was.   That’s why Pit Boss is now going in that direction with PID controllers for their Platinum Series Pellet Grills to eliminate the potential issue of wild temp swings on their top brand pellet grill.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jan 5, 2020)

mearm said:


> What actually is a PID controller?
> The Pit Boss website does not define it.  https://pitboss-grills.com/Shop-Pit-Boss/Grills/combos/kc-combo-platinum-series
> I love my PB Pro 820, but you are sounding like a marketer for Pit Boss.



No, not a marketer for Pit Boss.  I actually own a Rec Tec.


----------



## mustardsauce (Jan 6, 2020)

This is a gross oversimplification and not exactly a proper description, but the easiest way to think of PID vs non-PID is that PID is a "learning" controller, where it's constantly taking in new data and adjusting, and non-PID is typically more of a preset program.  A PID controller could easily adjust to adverse conditions  whereas a non-PID controller will stick to its preset programming.

That said, not all non-PID controllers are the same.  A non-PID controller could perform very well if the initial programming was robust.  If you dig through reviews, you'll notice some grills that do not have PID controllers constantly get negative reviews about temperature fluctuations, and on others you don't see it as much.  Wether the PID upgrade is "worth it" or not is just a personal choice and depends on the non-PID version you're looking at.


----------



## meskc (Jan 6, 2020)

I really hope to see some real world reviews on this. I am very interested but not willing to be one of the first ones to get it.  Looks like Walmart's ship date is 2/11/20. The cover is not going to be available for a month or so as well.  I have seem some videos of the KC Combo in use but nothing for the Lockhart yet.


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 6, 2020)

meskc said:


> I really hope to see some real world reviews on this. I am very interested but not willing to be one of the first ones to get it.  Looks like Walmart's ship date is 2/11/20. The cover is not going to be available for a month or so as well.  I have seem some videos of the KC Combo in use but nothing for the Lockhart yet.


Look at the last post on page 1.   There’s a video link for the LockHart grill in the post.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more modes...  in SoCal and Always...   Semper Fi


----------



## meskc (Jan 6, 2020)

RCAlan said:


> Look at the last post on page 1.   There’s a video link for the LockHart grill in the post.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more modes...  in SoCal and Always...   Semper Fi


I have seen that but it is from pitboss..just waiting on something other then marketing material.


----------



## geerock (Jan 7, 2020)

That is a killer price for the features on that rig.  And considering walmart almost always has a sale price on grills and smokers around Memorial Day.....well.....I've got to have one of those.


----------

